# Are girls naughtier than boys?



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Although Arlo was a nipper, would never be crated and is only now at 7 months completely house trained, he was never into the mischief Savannah at 12 weeks gets up to, she is destructive and although her and Arlo are playing or sleeping 90% of the time in that other 10% she can do some damage. I blame my husband for todays damage, well and me, I decided to go to the toilet on my own!!! They both normally come in with me but I shut them in the room with my husband in approx 3 mins Savannah ripped up and started to shread the carpet by the door whilst howling and he never noticed! we only had the carpet layed at Christmas  Yesterday after routing around in the bushes at the end of the garden she presented me with a dead sparrow I am presuming she didn't kill it! and her new trick is trying to find snails so I can then chase her to get them off her, we are going to speak to vet tomorrow when she goes about lung worm. She has chewed through chargers, my expensive handbag, and several furniture corners. Arlos favorite bed(he joined in on that one!)There are more toys and chews here than they could ever play with, I am sure she has a monster streak! Having said that I wouldn't swap her for anything and love my poos so much, but I used to like my carpet to LOL


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oops puppy girl! My Dad always said that the female of any species is more active and on the go and the males lazier. We lived in Africa and he would always point out lions as a perfect example of this while my mum would say humans demonstrate it too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

umm, no both are naughty lol   

Seriously, I think each puppy is different rather than each *** ... sounds like you are having fun at your house.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well Ralph could be quite destructive as a pup (now only 71/2 months) we had a square coffee table that I say is now round as he chewed all the corners! We nicknamed him "wreck it Ralph!!" He was housetrained by about 4 months, but still lives to steal something and run off with it given the chance... Shoes, phones, socks, pens, whole toilet rols- anything he can get his chops on for a game of chase. Today he totally trashed my laundry basket on the lawn while I was upstairs - ruby was happy to join in!
Ruby is quiet laid back - she tends to chew Ralph more than anything else & although she still piddles occasionally indoors, she has only had one poo - at 10 1/2 weeks I am amazed at that. (The good weather & open doors has helped)
If anything I would say little ruby isn't naughty...... But she's learning how to be from wreck it Ralph!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola has always been pretty calm and since we got her (she is now 14 months) has only destroyed a slipper and a few of the girls' toys when she was young. That said, she will pull the stuffing out of any cuddly type dog toy we give her but seems to know the difference between her toys and my daughters' toys. Think it just depends on the dog!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The naughtiness is actually quite endearing(although didn't feel that when I saw the carpet!) and will probably miss it when they are older and sensible, having said that my last retriever took 12 years to calm down! Ralph sounds alot like Savannah, it amazing how quickly and quietly they can get into trouble!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading this thread.....think you might have a little Madame there! As for Wreck it Ralph....just love it.


----------



## Otila (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with JoJo, it is more of a puppy stage and what you let them get away with. 
I have a female pup and when we first got her we where in the " she is so cute let's not be mean by saying no too many times" phase, she quickly began to do as she pleased. My friend adopted her brother from same litter, he is doing the same things. My friend suggested a water bottle approach and she stopped climbing on couches and trying to jump out her crate. She is getting better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is far more naughty than Bonnie. He gets this evil glint in his eye when he has snatched my sock or slipper and will never let me have it back! Bonnie is such a good little girl and can't bear me to be cross with her in any way! She is very obedient unless she is of course digging in my garden then she becomes deaf!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So between my two, who are siblings, I notice that she starts the trouble then he joins in. But she's a bit smarter. Him, a touch on the slow side. By the time I reach them to make them stop, she's gone and he's looking up at me with an expression of "huh? what happened?". So both of mine can do some damage real quick, he's just slower on the reaction. Here's a pic of the two of them digging up the dirt while the yard was getting finished. She's on the right and started it. Big hole in a matter of seconds. (probably didn't help that I was busy taking pictures of them)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have always had girl dogs. I had a Golden Retriever, a Labrador Retriever and now Molly. I think girl dogs rule I was a dog walker for a while and walked Mr. Jeeves a male pug dog he was great too. I think all dogs are great and all have their own little personalities! It's a personal choice but I don't think one is better than the other really. I love my Mr. Jeeves he is so mellow and easy going!Now I love my Molly. Mr. Jeeves is my favorite guy for sure!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They ate both so cute. I love her color. She is amazing. Is she deep red? I have my own theory on red puppies.  but I wouldn't trade mine either. Sorry about your rug. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So between my two, who are siblings, I notice that she starts the trouble then he joins in. But she's a bit smarter. Him, a touch on the slow side. By the time I reach them to make them stop, she's gone and he's looking up at me with an expression of "huh? what happened?". So both of mine can do some damage real quick, he's just slower on the reaction. Here's a pic of the two of them digging up the dirt while the yard was getting finished. She's on the right and started it. Big hole in a matter of seconds. (probably didn't help that I was busy taking pictures of them)


Great picture, your two sound adorable and a handful! Savannah is the first girl dog I have ever had and she is little miss dynamite but its just who she is not because she is a girl (as I see from replies), She definately gets Arlo involved in her adventures as well!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They ate both so cute. I love her color. She is amazing. Is she deep red? I have my own theory on red puppies.  but I wouldn't trade mine either. Sorry about your rug.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


She is chocolate but has deep red undertones especially in the sunshine, we were looking for one with Willows colouring but as soon as I saw Savannah knew she was the one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> She is chocolate but has deep red undertones especially in the sunshine, we were looking for one with Willows colouring but as soon as I saw Savannah knew she was the one
> View attachment 7857


She is absolutely stunning. I am really looking forward to watching her grow. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

